# 180 vs 220 gal. Tank



## CharlesMTF (Oct 20, 2003)

Being that a 180 and a 220 gal. have the same footprint (72x24), would they be equally good for a few oscars? Or fronts, for that matter, if I go african?

Or... would the extra height in the 220 make a difference? I would tend to think its fine either way, but would like to be sure.


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

The largest tank I have ever owned was a 180 gallon. I have always heard that bigger is better, but depending upon stand height, the 220 might be more difficult to service (reaching the bottom for netting, moving gravel, etc).


----------



## CharlesMTF (Oct 20, 2003)

I prefer the lower height myself... for several reasons. But, the question, would that extra height mean much for larger cichlids, specifically oscars or fronts?


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I can't speak on oscars since I am not an oscar keeper but I do keep a good size colony of frontosa and they do use the whole water column so in a taller 30" 220 they would use the extra upper 6"... but far as it making a difference? No I don't think the extra 6" height will really make a difference. I personally like the looks of a really tall tank, but I know even at my tall height with long arms cleaning my 30" tall 240g is not fun so if you personally like a lower tank then I'd say go with the 180. I know it'll be just fine for the fronts and I would suspect the same will be true for oscars as well.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I've had a 150 @30" tall, and now have a 180. For me, the reach to the back corners and back wall in a 220 would be too much. That said, from an aesthetic perspective, I prefer the H/W ratio of the 30" tall tank better than the 24" tall tank. Practically though, I'd get the 180 again.

I don't suspect that you would see a huge difference in terms of the fish in that extra 6" of height.


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

I have both, and both hold a pair of Oscars. The bigger adult pair(12+14in) is in the 220, and the extra height is a minimal bonus for them. Its offset by the forementioned difficulty in reaching the bottom and corners. Never kept Frontosa, but as for Oscars, I wouldn't recommend keeping more than a pair of adults in either tank.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I have a 210g and as much as I prefer the look of it over a 180g, it's starting to be a pain to work on.
The biggest issue I am having is vacuuming the sand. 
I would however still prefer it for keeping certain types of fish together. ie: large Featherfins/sandsifters with cyps.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like the look of the low tanks as well. Fish are fine.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

If you have some basic carpentry skills you could make your own stand, and make it low enough that it would facilitate easy cleaning of a taller tank. Personally I make all of my own stands as I think 2x8's and 2x6's make a much stronger stand than any of the manufactured stands I've seen.


----------



## CharlesMTF (Oct 20, 2003)

Old Newbie said:


> If you have some basic carpentry skills you could make your own stand, and make it low enough that it would facilitate easy cleaning of a taller tank. Personally I make all of my own stands as I think 2x8's and 2x6's make a much stronger stand than any of the manufactured stands I've seen.


Yep... I have seen some of the vids on YouTube showing how to make a stand... thought it would have been harder. But, doesn't seem to be so after-all. Definitely not sure yet on what size I might go with, but considering the cost-savings, building is a viable option.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

I'd go with whatever you think looks best aesthetically. The height difference would be somewhat negligible in terms of making it a better environment for your fish. Length and width are much more important in that aspect.


----------

